# 66 gto front coil spring removal and replacement



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

66 gto front coil spring removal and replacement. Can this be done with safely with the motor out of the car? Or does the motor have to be in the car,


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Either way. Just use the proper tools, the correct dis-assembly & installation steps, and lots of caution as a spring can injure or kill you. Not something to play around with.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I would suggest leaving the engine in. I did it the other way and the spring was less compressed when I started. That meant I had to strap the springs during the removal so I could reposition the spring compressor. If I had it to do it over, I would have done it before I removed the engine.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Colorado67GTO said:


> I would suggest leaving the engine in. I did it the other way and the spring was less compressed when I started. That meant I had to strap the springs during the removal so I could reposition the spring compressor. If I had it to do it over, I would have done it before I removed the engine.



Since the springs are being changed out, I have a set of torches and simply cut the springs in half and no need to use the spring compressor when removing. 

I also think it depends on the spring compressor design used. I did the springs on my 1992 S-10 a couple years back and the first spring compressor I rented simply would not work no matter what I did. I went to another parts store and rented a different brand compressor that they had and it worked as it should and had no problems. So something to consider as well. :thumbsup:


----------

